# Yellow fever



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Any idea where I can get a yellow fever vaccine and certificate


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Just for info

Al Mankhool Health Centre
Al Mankool Rd 
Opposite Dhow Place Hotel
Cost 350 aed they issue certificate same time.
No need for appointment open 7.30am to 1.30pm Mon / Thur
Tel 045021200


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Medicentre in the Iridium Building, nr Lulu


----------

